# New type DIY is back



## Leviticus (Jun 6, 2008)

This is the the new type DIY that has been sold out for about 5 months. Its white. He says its the third model though. So im not sure of it. Im going to get it though because it might not be there for long. Heres the link: http://www.cube4you.com/247_New-type-White-DIYKit-3x3x3-third-model-(a).html


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 6, 2008)

Are these even worth buying? How do they compare to a Type D - A Core hybrid?


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 6, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Are these even worth buying? How do they compare to a Type D - A Core hybrid?



Well it was my primary speedcube before the type D hybrid, Its great for OH because it has A LOT of tolerance and doesnt POP. But it ran out of stock and people were going crazy for it, so chances are it might run out again later down the track.


----------



## Cuber2112 (Jun 6, 2008)

Ive been waiting for this cube for SOOO LONG. I hope be able to get it soon with my moms credit card . Im definatly going to get it but I was wondering what some of the people who do have it think of it. Is it comparable to the speed in other DIYs?


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 6, 2008)

Cuber2112 said:


> Ive been waiting for this cube for SOOO LONG. I hope be able to get it soon with my moms credit card . Im definatly going to get it but I was wondering what some of the people who do have it think of it. Is it comparable to the speed in other DIYs?










Thats when i got it 5-6 months ago, and i wasnt as fast as i am now. 

Heres a Sunday Contest with it from April:


----------



## Cuber2112 (Jun 6, 2008)

How fast do you think these new types will sell out?


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 7, 2008)

Cuber2112 said:


> How fast do you think these new types will sell out?




Yes most likely i think.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 7, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Cuber2112 said:
> 
> 
> > How fast do you think these new types will sell out?
> ...



Read his post again.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 12, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Cuber2112 said:
> 
> 
> > Ive been waiting for this cube for SOOO LONG. I hope be able to get it soon with my moms credit card . Im definatly going to get it but I was wondering what some of the people who do have it think of it. Is it comparable to the speed in other DIYs?
> ...




JBT!!!

They are my favorite band of all time. I have seen them 7 times here in the states. Traveled across the country for them. Got to meet them, too!

















Had to show up 5 hours before hte show to meet them, and get front row. Amazing people.


Sorry. Had to go all JBT nuts.


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 12, 2008)

Lol i never knnew they went to the states. There from Fremantle, i live about 10 minutes away from freo.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 12, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Lol i never knnew they went to the states. There from Fremantle, i live about 10 minutes away from freo.





Yup. They play small venues here. Biggest venue I've seen them at is 1500.

Funny though, Shannon is the only one actually FROM Australia. John was born in California, in the US, and lived there will he was 12. His dad was native to Aus, so they moved back. Michael is actually from New Zealand.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 13, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Cuber2112 said:
> 
> 
> > Ive been waiting for this cube for SOOO LONG. I hope be able to get it soon with my moms credit card . Im definatly going to get it but I was wondering what some of the people who do have it think of it. Is it comparable to the speed in other DIYs?
> ...




Do you still start/stop the timer with your wrists and continue to hold the cube? If so, you should stop that.


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 16, 2008)

I dont start it with my wrists anymore, but i have to stop it because ever since changing the battery if i slam down too hard on the timer it trips aout and turns off, so i have to be gentle.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 14, 2008)

just a question. is that the new type with the silly edge caps???


----------



## crazyasianskills (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes it is the one with the "silly" edge caps. I dont like my new type much but its used so thats prbly why.


----------

